# Past weekend 8/22-23 Tuna town



## BowedOver (May 27, 2008)

Finally saw some blueish water and landed a few yellows. Biggest at #130. We fished our way out to the drill ship 7 miles west of Delta house. Arrived an hour before sunset. Saw blackfins busting everywhere, then a few yellows came up, but we couldn't get them to bite. So off to Na Kika for sunset. Arrived at Na Kika and the water was crap. Green, dirty, and no action. SO we did a lap and didn't mark any fish. We did 2 drifts and decided to try and run to Delta house before it was completely dark. Got there water was kind of blue. We fished it for about 2 hours, with nothing to show for it, we headed to horn and the drill ship next to it. Again much prettier water than Na Kika. We worked horn and the ship next door. Still nothing but a few blackfins. Got on the radio with the other boat fishing it, they said they caught a few small yellows at sunset(THANK YOU PARADISE OUTFITTERS-they could have been a dick and said-No fish here, but helped out a fellow fisherman). Having heard this we decided to continue fishing it. At 3am we hooked into out first yellow. Caught it on an LY chunk. Caught 3 more before daybreak. We were fighting a fish at daybreak when the yellow came up. Only a handful busted and only lasted 2-3 minutes and no more. No more bites after that. Headed North and fished our way back. Good trip, nice to see yellows at the horn.
Look how long the sickle fins are.
BY the way. Paradise outfitters boat is an amazing nighttime fishing machine.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow! How long was the fight? 50 wide?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You were well rewarded with your hard efforts. Sticking to it and not becoming discouraged is key if you want to be a successful offshore angler.

Nice catch, thanks for posting.

Robert


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice tuna !!


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

*Tuna*

Up north with fins like that long they are called Allison tuna still a yellowfin and give a heck of a battle, nice fish.:thumbup:


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Paradise Outfitters? Yall must have been off LA.


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice job. Have not had opportunity lately. Working too much. Jealous


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you guys are awesome fish hunters. we worked the petronius on 8/29 and 30 with only barracudas and a half bf to show for our efforts. jigged, chummed, and trolled but nothing. clear blue water and no fish.


----------

